# Warranty Voiding



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey everyone.. I have a 2005 Altima SE-R, which I am leasing, and I am not sure of what or what not may void my warranty. I am currently interested in installing a Cold Air Intake, but not sure if it will void my warranty or not. My dad is highly against doing the intake since we are splitting the leasing payments. Does anyone know off hand or is definately sure of the repercussions concerning how the leasing warranty may or may not be voided. Thanks


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

No aftermarket part will void your warranty, unless the part caused the failure, AND the vehicle manufacturer has the burden of proof.

Reference: Magnusson-Moss Warranty Act


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

^ that's the only response you need...


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks guys, appeciate the help with the info


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

If it is a Nismo Part it wont make a shi* if it did cause the problem I believe... that is why they make it in the Nismo name... lol but yeah you can get alot of Nismo parts for the alty and they are pretty good on performance, I personally dont care much for the warranty as me and my friends do my own work.. but it does save money in some instances... I just like getting my hands dirty and learning more about my car. But back to the point. No it will not void your warranty but if it isn't a Nismo part they might try to give you hell about it you just have to keep your whits about you and they will eventually give you what you want. Just like a dumbas* trying to take a car in for a oil change and the mechanic telling them the 3000 dollor kanooter valve is broken and they are lucky they got this far. lmao no such thing.. they just try to make ez money off of people if they think they can.

Jason


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

doesn't matter weather it is nismo or not... theres nismo S tune which carries a warranty. and R tune which happens to void your warranty.. Nismo or not if they feel like saying the aftermarket part caused the particular problem you're hit.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

uhhh.. YEAH! :fluffy:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

uhhh yeah what ... ?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

just agreeing


----------

